# Oh, I love English!!



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

You think English is easy??

1) The bandage was wound around the wound.
2) The farm was used to produce produce.
3) The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse.
4) We must polish the Polish furniture.
5) He could lead if he would get the lead out.
6) The soldier decided to desert his dessert in the desert.
7) Since there is no time like the present, he thought it was time to present the present.
8) A bass was painted on the head of the bass drum.
9) When shot at, the dove dove into the bushes.
10) I did not object to the object.
11) The insurance was invalid for the invalid.
12) There was a row among the oarsmen about how to row.
13) They were too close to the door to close it.
14) The buck does funny things when the does are present.
15) A seamstress and a sewer fell down into a sewer line.
16) To help with planting, the farmer taught his sow to sow.
17) The wind was too strong to wind the sail.
18) Upon seeing the tear in the painting I shed a tear..
19) I had to subject the subject to a series of tests.
20) How can I intimate this to my most intimate friend?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

Haha! I definitely would not want to be the one learning English as a second language. One of my favorites was a student in the stairwell yelling up to his Hispanic friend who was just beginning to grasp the concept of the English language, "Hey Jaime! Hurry up down!"


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2011)

Makes it more fun don'tcha think? I mean seriously, why would we want it easy and the rules black or white with no grey gray area?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

Why not not have them? Because they are confusing! I'm getting a headache already. 



Jacqui said:


> Makes it more fun don'tcha think? I mean seriously, why would we want it easy and the rules black or white with no grey gray area?


----------



## dmmj (Oct 21, 2011)

Seemed simple enough to me.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2011)

And don't get me started on things like we park in driveways, but drive on parkways.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Haha! I definitely would not want to be the one learning English as a second language. One of my favorites was a student in the stairwell yelling up to his Hispanic friend who was just beginning to grasp the concept of the English language, "Hey Jaime! Hurry up down!"



Anthony for some reason that has me in pieces! OMG! 
I HAVE to say that to someone some day! 

Yes. Why have an easy language? I mean come on guys, don't you like a challenge?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

Glad you like that, Steph!  I do love a challenge, but why the hell do we spell knife with a k? God bless our elementary school kids b/c I don't know how they do it! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Haha! I definitely would not want to be the one learning English as a second language. One of my favorites was a student in the stairwell yelling up to his Hispanic friend who was just beginning to grasp the concept of the English language, "Hey Jaime! Hurry up down!"
> ...


----------



## Utah Lynn (Oct 21, 2011)

Ain't it fun?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

Haha! Yeah, Lynn it's a real hoot! I feel so bad for my ESL students b/c they try spell things phonetically and it just doesn't work with English. 



Utah Lynn said:


> Ain't it fun?


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 21, 2011)

hahaha. Very fun


----------



## jackrat (Oct 21, 2011)

Good stuff


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't think knife is the only word we should ponder! LOL.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

What about knuckle, knish, and knock?? 



stephiiberrybean said:


> I don't think knife is the only word we should ponder! LOL.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

Whats a knish?1


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

A knish or knysh is an Eastern European, and Jewish snack food made popular in America by Jewish immigrants, eaten widely by Jewish and non-Jewish peoples alike. 

There ya go! Straight from good old Wikipedia! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Whats a knish?1


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> A knish or knysh is an Eastern European, and Jewish snack food made popular in America by Jewish immigrants, eaten widely by Jewish and non-Jewish peoples alike.
> 
> There ya go! Straight from good old Wikipedia!
> 
> ...



Never heard of it. We need more details on what it is like.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry this is all I have. 

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...10AF0C4876B3879D98435C4F9&first=0&FORM=IDFRIR

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/the-essence-of-emeril/knish-recipe/index.html


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Sorry this is all I have.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...10AF0C4876B3879D98435C4F9&first=0&FORM=IDFRIR
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/the-essence-of-emeril/knish-recipe/index.html



Actually they do look good.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

Thats technically not english then! 

just saying....


----------



## dmmj (Oct 21, 2011)

houmor? coulor?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

You lost me on that one? What did you mean?


stephiiberrybean said:


> Thats technically not english then!
> 
> just saying....


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

Well technically it came from eastern europe and Jews so technically it is a Jewish and Eastern European word!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 21, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> And don't get me started on things like we park in driveways, but drive on parkways.



I have never understood why men wear pants, but it's actually only one article of clothing... why not pant? Or is that because a dog pants, or does he pant? I think I'm getting a headache...


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

Technically speaking... Why do you have to be so technical? 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Well technically it came from eastern europe and Jews so technically it is a Jewish and Eastern European word!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

See, thats where you Americans got all the proper English messed up!
We call them trousers not pants. Pants are underwear over here. 
We also don't drive on parkways. We park in car parks or our driveways but we drive on roads. 

Technically I'm not very technical at all... technicalities confuse me!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

No, no, no... you guys HAD it mixed up but WE fixed it for you... you're welcome btw...
Twizzlers are candy NOT some sort of twisty sausage meat thing!
Tally Ho is the chick that lives down the block.
Cheerio... meant to be eaten not used as a greeting.
Cricket... a noisy little bug not a sport.
Knickers... a NY basketball team (Knicks)
Shall I continue?? 



stephiiberrybean said:


> See, thats where you Americans got all the proper English messed up!
> We call them trousers not pants. Pants are underwear over here.
> We also don't drive on parkways. We park in car parks or our driveways but we drive on roads.
> 
> Technically I'm not very technical at all... technicalities confuse me!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

Firstly, considering the reason you lot even speak english is because of us. It's ok though we don't expect any thanks even if you did get it all wrong!

Twizzlers are actually a banned Turkey meat food.
Tally Ho is what you all made up, personally never heard anyone in England say that!
Cheerios are very nice cereal, also a very old but polite way of saying goodbye 
Crickets are very noisy but Cricket is also a very entertain.... ok a very boring sport when men ponce around in white uniforms and people drink tea.
Knickers keep your bum very warm in the winter months!

Continue if you want but I think you'll find i'm right.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

Should we even try the word "fanny" or do you think we should leave that one alone??


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

Considering this is a public forum open to all ages I think we should back away from that one!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 21, 2011)

Lou? Lift? 
Hugh grant need I say more?


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 21, 2011)

Woa, guess I never paid attention to it. I just say it, don't think about it.

Ok guys, we all know who's right. I'm always right, and I don't live in England. I happen to be American! And I agree with the Americans!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 21, 2011)

Killing me, seriously killing me........... since I can't pee anymore here is my current way to handle this sitaution


----------



## Edna (Oct 22, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Haha! Yeah, Lynn it's a real hoot! I feel so bad for my ESL students b/c they try spell things phonetically and it just doesn't work with English.



After years in first grade and kindergarten, I don't have any trouble interpreting phonetic spelling. Yesterday one of my girls wrote a story, in 8 titled chapters, and most of it was phonetic. The word 'jelis' just about eluded me because the j was backwards LOL.


----------

